# Filter suggestions...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Never having used a cannister filter, I would like a little feedback/recommendations on getting one. It will go on my 29 gal. I am thinking of putting an external co2 reactor in line with the outflow. I want a spray bar which will give a gentle outflow so plants directly underneath won't be constantly 'weighed down'. And I want it to be 'user friendly.'

I had looked on line at the Rena XP1, but then I read somewhere where an xp2 would be better if I were to hook up an external reactor to it. I know Eheim's the 'class standard', but I am not convinced about the high price. I have also heard the Eheim's not the most user friendly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I have an Eheim 2224 on a smaller tank and it is a trouble-free, simple machine which I recommend highly. The 2224 does not come with the priming mechanism that the 2026 and 2028 Pro models use. The 2224 comes with media and hoses and can be had for about $124.00 or so.

I am toying with buying another of these for a 30g tank (to replace a Fluval 304) or the Rena XP2 which looks pretty similar in terms of its simple effectiveness.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

The xp series is great. I got my xp3 from aqauticeco.com and it is great. Much better than the fluval i had. Easy to work with. And better flow than a eheim.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I use an XP1 on a 20 gallon and I have to adjust the flow rate down to keep my fish from tiring out.  Maintenance is simple and I haven't had any issues to speak of.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Shane, and Hansha,

There are 2 compartments in the Rena, do you add more foam to the second compartment or do you use some other material? I wonder, the stuff they call "Bio Chem Zorb", do you use it? With planted tanks, traditionally, all these charcoal type absorbents are not used. 

I ask because I found some info elsewhere which mentions how little filtration material is actually in the Rena compared to some other filters. But if you can add more foam to the second compartment, then it becomes a moot point.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I prefer Eheims myself, but you can pretty much layer any cannister the way you want it. An Eheim 2213 or 2215 would work great on a tank your size and they don't have baskets so you really can do what you want with the media.

I wouldn't use the Bio Chem zorb unless you've been medicating or something and want to get it out of the water.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been happy with the Via Aqua filters.
Built very well like the Rena, Ehiem lines.

I add foam and often get an extra foam set to add to the other basket or use something with high surface area. Generally I do not use floss.

BTW Bert, there's some stuff sitting out on my porch for you, some foods and Amquel, SeaChem(Flourish etc) stuff etc

Stop by and get it, knock to see if I'm here and I'll give you some free frozen food also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Shane, and Hansha,
> 
> There are 2 compartments in the Rena, do you add more foam to the second compartment or do you use some other material? I wonder, the stuff they call "Bio Chem Zorb", do you use it? With planted tanks, traditionally, all these charcoal type absorbents are not used.


I'm not sure what you're referring to as a compartment in this case, but I'll go under the assumtion that you mean the filter baskets that stack in the Rena filters.

In my case, the XP1 only has one basket. The XP2 has two, and well, the XP3 has 3. In my one basket I use one sheet of course foam, one sheet of finer foam, some ceramic filter rings and a really fine filter sheet, all in that order from bottom to top. I don't use any chemical filtering material in my filters.

Hope that helps.

-Mike


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I have barely any mechanical filtration in my tanks. I just filled the baskets up with the leftover fluval ceramic rings. there is a little pad at the top... i doubt it does to much. I had tons of filter floss in the fluval and i never noticed it did much to help the tank out. Traps things that could be avoided by just vacuuming the substrate once week with waterchanges.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

*er*



plantbrain said:


> I've been happy with the Via Aqua filters.
> Built very well like the Rena, Ehiem lines.
> 
> I add foam and often get an extra foam set to add to the other basket or use something with high surface area. Generally I do not use floss.
> ...


Well I just blindly ordered one of these filters upon this recommendation. I had a nice 300gph pump/spraybar/spongeprefilter thing and I just noticed the pump seized up. It was ugly as sin but it kept junk out of the water and it shot CO2 all down the length of the tank very well. So shortly on to VIAAQUA land. In a few days. I can't afford local pet shops for these items.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone into H.O.T. Magnums by Marineland? I have a H.O.T. Magnum 250 and I think it is super sweet! I use it mostly for a water polisher (with micron cartridge) and carry it from tank to tank occassionally. Best affordable mechanical filtration that I know of.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Eheim all the way!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Talk about digging up an old thread...as a follow-up. I now have 2 XP2's and am very happy with them. As far as people saying they're noisy - if you open the cabinet aquarium stand door on one of them, there's a little hum, on the other one is bascally quiet. Not an issue!


----------



## gomle69 (Oct 8, 2005)

jhj said:


> Eheim all the way!


I agree. I run a 2224 on my 53 g. The biological filtration is excellent. I´ve had it for 5 years and not a single problem, and I think that is amazing for a piece of kit that runs 24/7


----------



## arcflame (May 2, 2006)

I just bought a Rena XP-1 for a 40g and so far I love it. I use it as a CO2 reactor as well, and even w/ 30 bubbles/min. have not had any issues with it.

I also have an Eheim 2215 each on a 65g and a 75g. I got them used (ebay) and even though they are at least 16 years old ("Made in West Germany") I have not had a single problem with either. I use them as CO2 reactors also. They aren't user friendly, however. The XPs have a single-step lever-type disconnect, while w/ the Eheim Classics you have to disconnect the hoses separately. It's not so bad if you have the double-tap quick disconnects, but w/ the single disconnects it's not so fun. Lucky for me I only clean them twice a year.

I've also used Fluvals, to much less success. the older 104 models I have are pretty nice, but the newer 204 is a pain. They use proprietary ribbed hoses and the fittings aren't great. It also tends to suck air through the "seal."


----------

